# Just Started taking Calcium



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I've had IBS D for years now, have been tested for everything, and tried several different medications.Recently, I gave up on all of prescription medications, and simply started taking 2 Immodiums, 3 times a day to control my IBS D. I had great success, but was apprehensive about making this a lifetime plan. So....I decided to go on the Calcium plan that I've read about from this group.I am using a generic equivalent of Caltrate plus from Sam's club (600 mg with magnesium-40mg). I am taking 1 with breakfast, and 1 with dinner(Forgot to bring them to work). I did not start out with 1/2 a pill as some have suggested.I'm being farely bold about what I eat, to give it a good test. I've been eating foods that are on my bad list, like bread and pasta.Well.....It's been a few days now, and things appear to be going well, although I have chickened out and taken an Immodium or two. My BM's are less frequent, and they are firmer and more complete. My diaper rash has gone away.I have seen an increase in gas (flatulence) though, and feel a little more bloated.Question.....Could I account the bloating and increase in gas to my body adjusting to the Calcium? My thanks to Linda and the whole group, for all the detailed information on Calcium. It looks like I may be one of the lucky ones for whom calcium works. Time will tell I guess.I'll let you know how this works over time.Thanks everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerledge (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah for you!!! I'm glad it's working so far for you. I am on my 3rd week of Caltrate Colon and have not had a D episode AT ALL!! I take 1 at lunch and 1 at dinner. I have also noticed more gas but I can deal with that easier than D all the time.I'm sending you continued good luck with the calcium!


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

5 days and still doing fine........I went to a very expensive restaurant last night and had more french bread than you can imagine, and lamb chops. I haven't been this stuffed in a long time.But......NO IBS symptoms. Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you both for posting your success. The added gas and indigestion is common when you first start and since you have decided to talke full tablets and not 1/2 tablet doses you may be experiencing a bit more gas than if you would start slower. You also need to give you intestines a little time to heal before testing what foods you can add back and not suffer from.But it looks as though your success with even that is good. I hope if things may from time to time do not go as well you will still continue because staying consistent with the calcium and not skipping a dose is most important for success. The gas problem should go away as your body adjusts so hang in and enjoy eating once again.Linda


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

I want to say thanks also. I started taking caltrate tuesday and haven't had any d.







I started with the 1/2 tablet with every meal and have actually cut back to 1/2 with just breakfast and supper. Thank you again for this priceless piece of advice. I hope others suffering with IBS-D find this and it helps them too.


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Hi, my name is Jen and I found Linda and this wonderful board back in Nov., 2000. What a difference a day makes! I was just about to go back to my gastro and decided to do a little research on my own. I read Linda's calcium thread and decided I had nothing to lose. Three or four times a day I take the generic Target brand calcium supplement. Each tablet has 750 mg of calcium carbonate and 300 mg of elemental calcium. For over two years I have been diarrhea free! It still seems like a miracle.







Wishing everyone the same success,Jen


----------



## Slice (Feb 15, 2003)

Just like to say hello to everyone on this board. Not only i'm i new to this board but new to gathering info on IBS. ( does the D in IBS-D stand for diarrhea?) My doctor pretty much said this is what i have about 2 years ago, and any meds he's tried me on really haven't done much in the way of helping me out. Basically all they've done is make the bowel pain more tolerable. ( went off them for a couple of weeks once and it wasn't pretty) But that doesn't take away the fact that even on the medication ( which at the time was Mesalmine Enemas and now moved on to Azacol) i was still hitting the bathroom close to 10 times a day. But thats really my only problem, the bathrooom hits. Granted, i do get bowel pain before i need to go, which is always in diarrhea form but after reading some stories of people not wanting to ever leave the house i almost feel i can't complain. So my question is does this Calcium plan work? And if it has where and what kind would be best to try out first? I just read Jen's post and will go back and find the original posting from Linda, but heck, any info would help. ThanksSlice


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Slice,Yes, the D in IBS-D stands for diarrhea. IBS reared its ugly head for me when I was around 10 years old. For 20+ years I had diarrhea, unbelieveable abdominal pain, gas, distention, and hemorrhoids.As mentioned in the above post, I discovered this thread in Nov., 2000. I take 3-4 calcium tablets a day and am diarrhea free. (I still find it hard to believe!) No more pain, gas, or even hemorrhoids.Hope you find the same success.







Jen


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanks for the post Linda,The depth of the information you and the other calcium experts provided made a big difference in helping me figure what "kind" of calcium to take, and what other ingredients are important to look out for.The bloating is starting to fade. I decided to deal with that symptom in order to make sure I was taking enough calcium to have the desired effect. Over time I'll find the right dosage for me.It's been over a week and still going strong.... And I've been eating poorly! When I start eating more sensibly, I expect to feel even better.This is not to say that I have "zero" IBS symptoms. However, after years of learning what does and doesn't work, my experience tells me that this is "definitely" working. Thanks again to everyone, for all the information!!!


----------

